# Baby chicks



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't laugh! . But, can chicks be found any time of the year or just spring?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes they can be found anytime of year, BUT the chicks born in winter have a tendency of growing slower and being smaller. Spring chicks in my opinion seem healthier. But thats just my observation.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Well it depends...if u get them on a website then u will have to get more then 15 if its not spring or if u get them from a local breeder then it's more Likely to get them in the spring or if u get them from a local feed store like tractor supply then u will have to wait till spring (the tractor supply in my area has their chicks now)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

OliviaE said:


> Well it depends...if u get them on a website then u will have to get more then 15 if its not spring or if u get them from a local breeder then it's more Likely to get them in the spring or if u get them from a local feed store like tractor supply then u will have to wait till spring (the tractor supply in my area has their chicks now)


Mine here in Upper Michigan has them too now at Tractor Supply. I'm trying to stay away from temptation!  Eventually soon I am going to have to battle the demons of temptation though since I will be out of chicken feed in a few days.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have the same issue. And my son is coming home for spring break. It would be great to have 3 chicks for him to hang with for 10 days.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you looked at the feed store? They just got them in here and have a great selection now! You can buy as few as you want! Take a look! In my town they just came in on the 28th ! They have so many breeds to choose from even silkies! It's a perfect time to buy them from feed stores! While the selection is still good! Best wishes!


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, they have them now. Trouble is I have an out of country tip the first of April. I need to wait until I get back. Afraid no one will have chicks then. If not I guess I'll go with grown layers.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I know round up feed store gets them in all through summer! Perhaps your feed store does too? If not nothing wrong with getting a pullet! My last silkie I bought was 6 months old. She is giving eggs already! I don't regret buying a older bird. She is a real lap kitten! Loves to sit on my lap! She was already really tame which was nice!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I took your advice, drove to Agway and brought home 3 barred rock peeps and one Buff orp. The Buff orp is Buffy (the vampire slayer). And the other three are Leggy, Eggy and Peggy. They are all just too cute and funny. I can't believe I did that.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

realsis said:


> Well I know round up feed store gets them in all through summer! Perhaps your feed store does too? If not nothing wrong with getting a pullet! My last silkie I bought was 6 months old. She is giving eggs already! I don't regret buying a older bird. She is a real lap kitten! Loves to sit on my lap! She was already really tame which was nice!


I hope someone in my area will. I'll be out of country the first week of April is the only reason I don't already have them. Not sure I can get someone to care for,them while I'm gone.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

I suggest buying Chicks in the spring. It's hard for them, can cause a lot of trouble. 
Hope your chicks will be okay and I don't think it's a big deal if u but them in the winter.


----------

